# Angeln mit der Bologneserute



## Fr33 (12. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,


ich würde gerne dieses Jahr mich neben dem Feedern und dem Matchangeln vorallem am Altrhein mit der Bologneserute beschäftigen.


Wie hier im anderen Thread erklärt ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=281378 ) soll damit sowohl vom Ufer, als auch vom Boot gefischt werden.


Nun habe ich bisi gelesen und da wird die Bologneserute eig als reine Wurfrute (quasi wie eine Matchrute) benutzt. Stelle ich mir bei ner 6-8m Rute doch etwas deftig vor. 


Meine Frage an die Bolo Cracks - wie fischt man die Bolo eigentlich "richtig"?


Ich dachte immer, man wählt die Rutenänge nach der Distanz und lässt die Pose quasi auf Höhe der Rutenspitze arbeiten. 
Unter arbeiten verstehe ich das kontrollierte Driften, Schleifen und Blockieren der Montage auf der Futterspur. Nun habe ich aber gelesen, dass man mit der Bolo ganz normal auswirft und durch blockieren quasi der Futterplatz oder im Fluss die Spur quasi diagonal bzw. im Bogen abgefischt wird. Ist man am Ende der Spur, wirft man neu aus!


Ich dachte immer man fischt mit der Bolo fast komplett blockiert und das auf der Distanz, die die Rutenlänge fest legt - sprich bei 6m Bolorute ist die Montage ebenfalls auf 6m gebunden....


geht beides oder bin ich zu sehr beim klassischen Kopfrutenfischen?`


LG
Sascha


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bologneserute*

Man kann mit einer Bolo auch vorsichtig werfen. Ich bevorzuge Unterhandwürfe.
Wenn es auf Weite ankommt, benutze ich ne Match-(zum Posenangeln) oder gleich ne Feederute um richtig weit zu kommen.

Die Länge der Bolos hilft die Schnur besser zu kontrollieren gegenüber ein Match aber für ne richtige "Wurfrute" wären sie sie mir zudünnwndig/bruchanfällig.

Ich handhabe es so dass ich damit eben Montagen mit Feststellpose bis knapp Rutenlänge gut händeln kann.
Da es hier nicht sonderlich tief ist, reicht ne 6m Bolo.

Beim Angeln einfach einsetzen oder mit leichtem Schwung auswerfen und dann treiben lassen. Die Schnur kann man mit langen Ruten besser kontrollieren und den Köder länger in der gewünschten Entfernung halten.

Reicht der Aktionsradius nicht aus --> andere Rute.


----------



## ODS-homer (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bologneserute*

ich werf mit der bolo, sofern es das ufer zulässt, auch seitlich und überkopf - geschätzt so bis zur 3- bis 4fachen rutenlänge.
fühlt sich verdammt schwabbelig an, funzt aber.
nur sehr feine montagen neigen bei der schleuderbehandlung zum vertüddeln.


----------



## Gardenfly (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bologneserute*

was für Bolos benutzt ihr denn, wenn es heisst damit kann man nicht werfen. #q
Mit Bolos kann man gut auf Distanz fischen,dafür sind die  gedacht (25-40m Bereich). 
Die Bolo ist für Distanzen jenseits der Kopfrutenlänge gedacht,besonders mit Strömung. Die Rute wird so gehalten das nicht viel Schnur auf den Wasser liegt mann kann Übertief Fischen und Ruhig halten oder verzögert nachschleifen lassen.


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bologneserute*

Bei genügend Kopffreiheit kann man doch super schmeißen mit'ner Bolo!

Und generell mißbrauche ich meine Bolo (5m, sehr leicht) zu so vielen anderen Dingen; Uferschleppen am Kanal, leichtes Spinnfischen am Fluss bei schwer begehbarem Ufer,...

Es ist wie erfahrene Girlies sagen: size matters, nothing else!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bologneserute*

hier mal ein viedeo übers stippf/ bolofischen  angeln auf der lam  2012.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bologneserute*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> was für Bolos benutzt ihr denn, wenn es heisst damit kann man nicht werfen. #q
> Mit Bolos kann man gut auf Distanz fischen,dafür sind die  gedacht (25-40m Bereich).



25-30 Meter schaffe ich mit leichten Würfen.:m
Für volle Pulle, wie mit einer Spinn- oder Matchrute, fehlt mir das Vertrauen.
Die hochmodulierten Carbonruten sind bruchempfindlicher als Composite Ruten.
So leichte Überkopfwürfe, wie der Angler im ersten Viedeo gehen noch.


----------



## Gardenfly (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bologneserute*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für volle Pulle, wie mit einer Spinn- oder Matchrute, fehlt mir das Vertrauen.
> Die hochmodulierten Carbonruten sind bruchempfindlicher als Composite Ruten.
> So leichte Überkopfwürfe, wie der Angler im ersten Viedeo gehen noch.



was für ein Kram fischt du denn?
klar die tollen Bolos unter 100 € die aussehen wie teure gehen vielleicht zu Bruch,aber mit der Koex7000 und Ähnlichen wird so gefischt.


----------



## Fr33 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bologneserute*

Moin zusammen,


danke schonmal für die Eindrücke. Habe gestern auch ein wenig im Netz nach Videos geschaut und ich war wohl schon auf dem richtigen Weg. Denn mit der Bolo kann man wohl Tunken, Blockiert, Treibend usw. fischen...


Besondert hat es mir ja dieses Video angetan : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHUbhNiq4ZY Wobei der Kollege hier mit 8m schon ne lange Bolo nimmt. Sowas in der Art, nur halt mit treibener Pose oder bzw. blockierter Pose hatte ich mir für den Rhein gedacht (Altarm vom Boot aus).


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bologneserute*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> was für ein Kram fischt du denn?
> klar die tollen Bolos unter 100 € die aussehen wie teure gehen vielleicht zu Bruch...


Herr Professorin meinte das aber genau anders herum


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...Die hochmodulierten Carbonruten sind bruchempfindlicher als Composite Ruten...


Je hochwertiger, desto empfindlicher.
 Damit hat er durchaus Recht.
 Trotzdem halten die schon eine Menge aus, wenn man sich mit dem Wurfgewicht zurück hält.



Fr33 schrieb:


> ...(Altarm vom Boot aus).



Mit so'ner Bahnschranke im Boot zu hantieren ist natürlich echte Quälerei.


----------



## Gardenfly (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bologneserute*

@kati48268
ich habe schon verstanden,aber Bolos sind für Würfe mit schwereren Posen gebaut-also brechen die da nicht.Was viele missachten ist die Handhabung am Boden,viele werfen die Ruten einfach mal auf die Steinpackung wenn sie mit der nächsten Rute fischen.
Aber das übersehen viele und behaupten Materialfehler und so.


----------



## Fr33 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bologneserute*

Klar sind das lange Stecken und fürs Boot nicht so pralle. Aber ne andere Option eine Posemontage fast stehend über einer Futterspur zu halten, fällt mir leider auch nicht ein...


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bologneserute*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> was für ein Kram fischt du denn?
> klar die tollen Bolos unter 100 € die aussehen wie teure gehen vielleicht zu Bruch,aber mit der Koex7000 und Ähnlichen wird so gefischt.




Shimano Super Ultegra :m

Top Rute aber volle Pulle würde ich nur mit unempfindlichen Composite Ruten werfen, da ist auch der finanzielle Schaden geringer im Fall eines Bruches.

Du kannst ja mit deinen Bolos werfen wie willst aber hochmoduliertes Carbon ist nunmal empfindlich gegenüber Überlastung.
Und das geht ganz schnell......Gegenwind, eine etwas zu schwere Pose.......und schon ist so ne Rute n Stück kürzer.
Wie stark man so eine Rute dauerhaft belasten kann, merkt ein Einsteiger sicher alsbald selbst.
Ratsam ist es nicht damit gleich Maximalwürfe zu machen.
Eher schon so wie er im 1. Video(weiter oben).


----------



## Andal (13. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit der Bologneserute*

Ob man nun mit einer 6 m plus Rute auf seiner Kiepe am Ufer sitzt und von dort aus hantiert, oder ob man nun in einem Boot sitzt, macht höchstens einen Unterschied in der Sitzgelegenheit. 

Wenn man zu so langen Ruten auch den in der Länge passenden Kescher benutzt, dann sehe ich keinerlei Unbequemlichkeiten im Handling. Ich hab schon Angler gesehen, die haben das ganze und recht umfangreiche Stipperequiment, inklusive Kiepe und dem anderen Zeug, in ihrem Boot aufgestellt. Das ging beim Fischen wies Brezelbacken. 

Ein Stipper am Ufer sitzt ja auch wie angenagelt auf seinem "Thron", oder rennen die etwas dauernd herum!?


----------

